
Show HN: InboxFee – make strangers pay for their cold emails - brugeman
https://inboxfee.com
======
jlgaddis
This seems to be yet another variation of the classic, mistaken belief that
"your attention is so important that strangers will pay money to send you
mail" [0].

\---

[0]: [https://www.rhyolite.com/anti-spam/you-might-
be.html](https://www.rhyolite.com/anti-spam/you-might-be.html)

~~~
davidajackson
It's not a mistaken belief. People have been paying forever for meet and
greets, intros, and connections--ultimately it's just an expected value
evaluation. There are plenty of celebrities and icons that will make a lot of
money off of tools like this. Just look at the success of Cameo. A requirement
for such a startup to be successful might be that they require the celebrity
to open the email and respond, in order that the customer feels their message
has gotten through, but I bet there are celebrities with so much clout that
they could probably make money for doing less.

------
newman8r
After seeing the the success of cameo.com, I think this could be a good way to
get in touch with hard-to-reach influencers/celebrities/etc - might be a good
way to send pitches to to high value contacts as well.

------
theandrewbailey
I looked closer, and it reminded me of
[https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com](https://thisstartupdoesnotexist.com)

~~~
brugeman
Could you please elaborate?

~~~
crmrc114
It looks kinda fake. The imaginary reviews I think are the part that remind me
the most of the link above.

~~~
brugeman
Well that's why they have 'imaginary' job titles :) Thank you for pointing
this out.

------
sdan
This was actually earn.com

~~~
brugeman
Right! But this time is a little different: \- with Lightning Network fees are
actually low, compared to on-chain \- no need for a new email account, instead
you can add inbox fee to existing email \- full privacy, as your data never
leaves your device, and payments are anonymous

------
indymike
This needs to be real.

~~~
brugeman
It is, would you try it?

~~~
indymike
Best way to try?

~~~
brugeman
I guess it's at [https://inboxfee.com](https://inboxfee.com) or in Play Store
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inboxfee.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inboxfee.android)

